# Where to piggyback with Santa Fe timeshare stay?



## Carol C (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm clueless as to what airlines might be hubbed or frequently fly in/out of Albuquerque. I'm already booked for a t/s week in Santa Fe in about a year and would like to fly somewhere else for another week, just to make a two-week trip out of it. I wouldn't rule out going to another timeshare destination via bus or train, either. Also I'd consider going to Old Mexico from NM...I'm pretty open to adventurous itineraries. Any ideas for me? TIA!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 15, 2011)

We fly Southwest Airlines in and out of ABQ.  So from there you could go to the west coast very easily.


----------



## jlp879 (Sep 15, 2011)

What about another western state?  You didn't mention a month but Arizona could be pleasant depending on the month.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 15, 2011)

In addition to Southwest, I know that American Airlines serves Albuquerque.  AA has flights to Dallas, Chicago, and LAX (which will allow you to connect on to many points).

So you've got lots of choices with flights.

If you wanted to stay on the ground, you've got Arizona to the west and Colorado to the north, both within about 1 day worth of driving.

I've got a New Mexico trip coming up this fall.  We first fly to Albuquerque (on Southwest) and start in Santa Fe (Marriott hotel, not a timeshare), then north to Taos, then back down to Albuquerque for a day at the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta.  Then we are flying on to San Antonio using AA (timeshare stay at the Hyatt).

Here's the web page for ABQ airport that shows which airlines fly there:
http://www.cabq.gov/airport/airlines-flight-services


----------



## MON2REY (Sep 15, 2011)

We're flying United into ABQ in a couple weeks for the Balloon Fiesta.


----------



## dwojo (Sep 15, 2011)

The balloon fest is amazing if you are there in October. As for another destination try Sedona in Arizona or my favorite place Las Vegas.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd probably go for either Las Vegas or San Diego. Either would be a change of pace from Santa Fe- not more of the same that I'd be afraid Sedona might be. Southwest serves all three.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Sep 15, 2011)

MON2REY said:


> We're flying United into ABQ in a couple weeks for the Balloon Fiesta.



Curious, do you have a direct flight?  We were going to fly United to ABQ a few years ago and found it was going to take us all day.  Southwest is the only airline we've found that will fly direct, at least from Oakland.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lake Tahoe might be an option.  When is your NM stay?  What do you like to do while you are traveling?


----------



## eal (Sep 16, 2011)

Next fall we are flying into ABQ, spending a week in Santa Fe, then driving to Durango CO so we can see Monument Valley.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 16, 2011)

Carol, I'm also thinking about Santa Fe + Durango for some year in the future (had been aiming for 2013, but just picked something else out of the chocolate box) - supposedly a nice walkable town, w/a Wyndham hotel conversion there, and close enough to Mesa Verde. 

I wonder how easy/difficult a trade is into that place, in shoulder season.
eal, is that where you'll be staying?


----------



## Carol C (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the ideas. Mine is a week booked for Oct 2012 & I'm hoping to attend one day of the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta on the front end. I'm hoping to use AA miles to get an open-jaw freebie from ATL-ABQ and then back to ATL from... ??? 

I appreciate all your good ideas. I've been to San Diego...stayed at Gaslamp, saw the zoo and other sites, and it was just ok for me. I like Laurie's idea of Durango...and I do have Wyndham pts but not sure if it snows in Oct in that region.Las Vegas isn't really my thing, but admittedly it has been years since I've been there so maybe it's more interesting now. I really don't want to rent a car so Sedona is out (been there before and loved it very much though). I love going to the Bay Area (used to live there) so maybe I'll fly Southwest as Luanne suggested. At least that's a great fallback position. Hmmm, what's the best & cheapest airline between LA and the Bay Area these days? Maybe I can even go and actually stay at the timeshare I own at Solana Beach, since I've only traded it thus far. Hey, and what about an Alaska cruise? Would Oct be an ok time, or do these cruises only run in prime summer months? Maybe fly to Seattle from ABQ on Southwest (or whatever discount airline) and cruise in Alaska? (I've only been on one cruise...it's not my thing I discovered...but for Alaska's wonders I'd make an exception.)

Thanks again folks for all your great ideas!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2011)

Carol, Alaska cruises end in Sept. It starts getting a bit cold and dark then.

You mention lots of 'not your thing' things. What DO you like to do on vacation? You might get more and better suggestions.

Jim


----------



## dwojo (Sep 16, 2011)

Check some resorts in Texas there are nice resorts on the coast.


----------



## eal (Sep 16, 2011)

Laurie, yes we are spending the second week at the Wyndham Durango, I got the exchange through Platinum.


----------



## wandering gnome (Sep 17, 2011)

Did you request a search for Durango or was it on their "away" list?


----------



## chellej (Sep 17, 2011)

Try pagosa springs as well  it is not too much further from durango.


----------



## eal (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi wandering gnome, I put in a request


----------



## CalifasGirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Thanks everyone for all the ideas. Mine is a week booked for Oct 2012 & I'm hoping to attend one day of the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta on the front end. I'm hoping to use AA miles to get an open-jaw freebie from ATL-ABQ and then back to ATL from... ???
> 
> I appreciate all your good ideas. I've been to San Diego...stayed at Gaslamp, saw the zoo and other sites, and it was just ok for me. I like Laurie's idea of Durango...and I do have Wyndham pts but not sure if it snows in Oct in that region.Las Vegas isn't really my thing, but admittedly it has been years since I've been there so maybe it's more interesting now. I really don't want to rent a car so Sedona is out (been there before and loved it very much though). I love going to the Bay Area (used to live there) so maybe I'll fly Southwest as Luanne suggested. At least that's a great fallback position. Hmmm, what's the best & cheapest airline between LA and the Bay Area these days? Maybe I can even go and actually stay at the timeshare I own at Solana Beach, since I've only traded it thus far. Hey, and what about an Alaska cruise? Would Oct be an ok time, or do these cruises only run in prime summer months? Maybe fly to Seattle from ABQ on Southwest (or whatever discount airline) and cruise in Alaska? (I've only been on one cruise...it's not my thing I discovered...but for Alaska's wonders I'd make an exception.)
> 
> Thanks again folks for all your great ideas!


The low-priced airlines from LA area to Bay area are: Southwest, Virgin, and JetBlue (OAK/SFO-LGB). Sometimes United and American match fares to Southwest.

I can't say about cruises since I have not cruised yet. I was going to suggest renting a car and driving down to Las Cruces, but you had mentioned that you didn't want to rent a car. We were in Las Cruces and found it a charming town. We drove to Columbus, NM and went across the US-Mexican border to Puerto Palomas, Chihuahua. Nothing to write home about other than the big statues of Pancho Villa. Just a small town in Mexico. If you do visit, I suggest that you walk across the border. There was a long wait at the border crossing, and no one seems to cross on foot. If we ever go back again, I'd cross on foot for sure. The museum about the Pancho Villa raid in Columbus was interesting.


----------



## funtime (Sep 26, 2011)

New Orleans would be totally different from New Mexico and you could eat yourself silly as well as see the sights.  Funtime


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 26, 2011)

funtime said:


> New Orleans would be totally different from New Mexico and you could eat yourself silly as well as see the sights.  Funtime



Ditto for Austin - very nice in October.

I think you might like the Durango experience as well - I went there once in early November and no snow - but YMMV


----------

